# התייעצות - מה לכתוב על מגנט לחתונה



## itay381 (8/1/12)

התייעצות - מה לכתוב על מגנט לחתונה 
היי, אנחנו רוצים לעשות מגנטים לאורחים בחתונה שלנו (אלו שמודפסים על המקום), ומתלבטים איזה כיתוב לשים עליהם.. נשמח לשמוע רעיונות שלכם או כיתובים יפים שראיתם אצל אחרים תודה!!


----------



## נעמה עמית (8/1/12)

המגנט שלנו לחתונה 
אנחנו שנינו מדריכי טיולים והכרנו גם בסיור. אז החלטנו ללכת על המומלצים שלנו. תראי אם זה מתאים לך או שאת יכולה לשנות את זה לסגנון שלכם לגבי משו שמחבר ביניכם. כל מישראה אמר שזה ממש ייחודי ומקורי ומתאים לנו לאופי. קחי בשמחה את הרעיון.


----------



## ronitvas (12/1/12)

מקסים!!!!!!! 
אפשר גם אחד כזה?


----------



## נעמה עמית (12/1/12)

אין בעיה 
אשמח לשלוח לך אחד בדואר. שלחי לי כתובת


----------



## ronitvas (13/1/12)

יוווו איזה כיף לי!!! 
יתאים לביקור הבא לארץ... הכתובת שלי בחתימה תודה רבה!!!


----------



## דניאל ואורן (8/1/12)

המגנט שלנו היה ברוח ההזמנה לחתונה 
והיה רשום עליו - "שיהיה לכם עוד משהו לשים על המקרר". בצד המסגרת הייתה הגרפיקה של המקרר המיוחד שהופיע על ההזמנה שלנו בקטן... (ההזמנה שלנו הייתה מקרר עם מגנטים שמסמלים שלבים שונים בקשר שלנו). אפשר סתם לקחת גרפיקה של מקרר קטן - יש מלא תמונות באינטרנט...


----------



## ImSoExcited (8/1/12)

או רעיון טוב! בדיעבד יכל גם להתאים לי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 שלי 
היה: "תראו איזה יפים אתם!"


----------



## itay381 (9/1/12)

תודה, אבל אני אחדד את מה שאנחנו צריכים 
אני רק אחדד - אנחנו מחפשים כיתוב עבור מגנטים עם תמונות של אנשים שצולמו במהלך האירוע. אנחנו גם לא מחפשים משהו סופר מקורי או משהו כזה.. פשוט אנחנו לא יודעים מה נהוג לרשום על המגנטים האלו? את השמות שלנו? תאריך? "תודה שבאתם"? שוב תודה


----------



## דירה21 (9/1/12)

שמות+תאריך זה מספיק


----------



## דניאל ואורן (9/1/12)

לחברות שנותנות את השירות של המגנטים 
יש המון משפטים וזה תלוי מה אתם רוצים. אתם יכולים לכתוב רק את השמות שלכם + תאריך החתונה, אתם יכולים להוסיף משפט בנוסף לשמות ולתאריך החתונה- למשל, "כדי שלא תשכחו מה לבשתם" שיש הרבה שרושמים, "תודה ששמחתם איתנו" וכו' וכו'...


----------



## conyz (9/1/12)

משפט מגניב למגנט 
זוג שעשה אצלי מגנטים כתב למעלה: "שלא תשכחו מה לבשתם!!" ולמטה את השמות והתאריך זה היה חמוד ואנשים התלהבו מזה מאוד.. זוג אחר בחר בפסוק: "אֲבַקְשָׁה, אֵת שֶׁאָהֲבָה נַפְשִׁי"  ולמטה שמות ותאריך אפשר גם משפט משיר שאתם אוהבים בכל אופן רצוי שזה יהיה קצר כדי לא להעמיס על המגנט בהצלחה


----------

